# 4000 Ten Series RECALL



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Not sure if any of you have seen this or if any of you own a 4000 Ten Series Tractor but I figured I would share the info. 





IMPORTANT SAFETY NOTICE 

Dear John Deere Customer:

In voluntary cooperation with the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC), Deere & Company is recalling certain 4000 Ten Series Compact Utility Tractors (CUT) and 110 Tractor Loader Backhoes (TLB) with Hydrostatic Transmissions.

PROBLEM: An internal failure may occur within the Hydrostatic Transmission (HST). The failure prevents the transmission from returning to neutral after the pedals are released. This can allow unexpected motion or cause the tractor to continue moving.

PRODUCT: John Deere models with HST's in the following serial number ranges.




Model Serial Number Ranges 
110 TLB with HST LV0110T211067 through LV0110T211617 
4210 CUT with HST LV4210H220677 through LV4210H221025 
4310 CUT with HST LV4310H232267 through LV4310H233638 
4410 CUT with HST LV4410H241367 through LV4410H241821 
4610 CUT with HST LV4610H260774 through LV4610H260906 
4710 CUT with HST LV4710H270806 through LV4710H271286 





WHAT TO DO: Please contact your John Deere Dealer immediately to make arrangements for installation of improved parts. All parts will be installed without cost to you.

Do not drive the tractor until your John Deere Dealer has repaired it. Inform everyone who operates the tractor of the potential danger. If a failure occurs and the tractor continues moving, please follow these steps. 
Reduce the engine speed by moving the throttle lever to slow. 
Shut off the tractor by turning the ignition key to off.
Note: This will stop the tractor abruptly. 
Engage the park brake to prevent movement. 
Remove the ignition key from the tractor to prevent others from starting the tractor. 
Inform your John Deere Dealer of the situation. 
Do not drive the tractor until it has been repaired.

Please insert this letter into your operator's manual.

We hope this recall will not cause you any undue inconvenience. Our efforts are intended to ensure your continued satisfaction with John Deere products and safe operation of your John Deere Tractor.

If you have any questions, please contact the Customer Communications Center at
1-800-537-8233.






Sincerely,


John Deere Worldwide Commercial and Consumer Equipment Division John Deere Commercial Products 








Safety RECALL


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks for the info ---- I hope that everyone heeds this recall for their own peace of mind and safety!


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

My little 4100 didnt make it on the list !! (thank god) as with the other Yanmar based models (4050,2210,4110,4115) to name a few...


----------

